# Mobile One 0W 40 = BMW 5W-30 (Castrol)



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

mecodoug said:


> ...In the US, both Castrol 5W30 and Mobil 0W40 that meet LL-01 state 'European Formula' on the container.


are you sure about that? i thought that the only off-the-shelf Castrol product that meets LL01 is the 0W30.


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

I used Mobil 1 0W-40 on my M3. (E36 S52)


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

d geek said:


> are you sure about that? i thought that the only off-the-shelf Castrol product that meets LL01 is the 0W30.


Edit: I could not find a container to verify, and have switched to Amsoil, so I am not positive. It might have been 0W30. It definately stated 'European Car Formula' and 'BMW LL-01 Approved' on the container. Found at AutoZone in central MA.


----------



## Munich2006 (Jan 27, 2006)

Autozone carries a Mobil 1 that has the European Formula designation on the front of the bottle (about $7/quart).....that's the one you want. Not all Mobil 1 has that.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Munich2006 said:


> Autozone carries a Mobil 1 that has the European Formula designation on the front of the bottle *and BMW LL01 on the back* (about $7/quart).....that's the one you want. Not all Mobil 1 has that.


please don't mind my edit :thumbup:


----------



## Crashj (Oct 16, 2009)

JimD1 said:


> I attached BMW's list of acceptable oils. **** One of the guys at work with a Porche was saying some people are reporting camshaft issues after using nothing but Mobil 1. ****Jim


The GMC people reported massive failures of lifters recently. The problems may be due to the reduced/lack of zinc ( ZDDP ) in oils that meet the current spec: a Gold Starburst label and designation ILSAC GF-4 indicates these oils as of 2006. There are additives with zinc. There are oild with zinc. I use Friction Free 3000 additive which has copper and lead and may do the same thing for lifters and other scuffing parts. It will pass through most filters at the 2 micron level. You might do some research on ZDDP and come to your own conclusions.


----------



## crazyguy (Oct 29, 2009)

d geek said:


> the Mobil 1 suitable for BMW does not come in a 5 qt container for $22.
> 
> Mobil 1 0W40 does meet the BMW LL01 spec and can be found at most autoparts stores as well as Walmart.


u are right and thats what i have been using too


----------



## Beau6183 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just for further evidence, here's a link to mobil1's product page for the european formula 0w-40 oil, look under specs and approval, you'll see LL01

http://www.mobil.com/usa-english/lubes/pds/glxxenpvlmomobil_1_0w-40.asp


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

mecodoug said:


> Search is your friend as well. The newest BMW standard is LL-04 I think, though E9X needs only meet LL-01. The best oil may be Amsoil, though it is a little more expensive. I found a good price online and will be using it from now on.


You do realize that Amsoil has never been approved for BMW LL-x or Audi 502/505 but, in a cleverly concealed lie, states that its oils are "recommended for use" in BMW, Audi, Mercedes, etc?


----------



## Josehb (Feb 5, 2009)

Castrol 0W-30 made in germany at your local AutoZone at $6.00 on sale per qt is probably the closest you going to get to the BMW LongLife 01 since Castrol is the one the makes the BMW LongLife 01 for BMW.I'm not sure if the specs are exactly the same.


----------



## DHC8 (Feb 22, 2007)

Josehb said:


> Castrol 0W-30 made in germany at your local AutoZone at $6.00 on sale per qt is probably the closest you going to get to the BMW LongLife 01 since Castrol is the one the makes the BMW LongLife 01 for BMW.I'm not sure if the specs are exactly the same.


Castrol Syntec 0W-30 is approved per BMW LL01; there is nothing "close" about it. LL01 is a specification, and there are a number of oils that meet it.


----------



## skydawg (Nov 29, 2009)

*10w60 for `99 S52?*

Does the 10w60 belong in my newly aquired `99 M roadster?There`s no mention of that grade in the owners manual,maybe not available in `99? Tom


----------



## GoRavens (Jan 8, 2010)

My dealer sells the BMW branded oil for $6.30 a quart. They are high on the filter $28. I will probably stay with the BMW branded oil if I cannot find the Castrol for less $$$$.

They also said they only use 5w30. I live in Maryland.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Everybody has missed the point:

*the ONLY OIL BMW APPROVES FOR COMPLETE OIL CHANGES IS BMW HiPo 5W30.
*
read the pdf...

They allow other oils for top off, not for fills (Diesel is another story- but same deal, only one oil is approved by BMW in the US)

People who are saying "just make sure it is LL01 or LL04" are nuts. LL is a partial spec- it is a spec only to the change interval, no other aspect of oil performance is being evaluated. There are many LL oils that are not suitable for some BMWs.

A


----------



## GoRavens (Jan 8, 2010)

+1. Use only BMW oil. I called Castrol and they do make the branded BMW oil, however they said they do not make any other oil with the same spec. All their oil, even the "European Formula" is different than the BMW spec and they do not recommend it for oil changes. They said they have NOTHING to offer under the Castrol name. The BMW oil is also fairly competitive in price... it is actually cheaper than some other oils that people state they are using. It is $6.29 a bottle at my dealer.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

GoRavens said:


> +1. Use only BMW oil. I called Castrol and they do make the branded BMW oil, however they said they do not make any other oil with the same spec. All their oil, even the "European Formula" is different than the BMW spec and they do not recommend it for oil changes. They said they have NOTHING to offer under the Castrol name. The BMW oil is also fairly competitive in price... it is actually cheaper than some other oils that people state they are using. It is $6.29 a bottle at my dealer.


I'll add the only reason to use "only BMW" is to "retain a warranty"...

There are many other fine oils out there...but to say that BMW recommends any LL rated oil, or to totally misread the BMW published oil document and think it specifies any oil other than BMW 5-W30 is astonishing.


----------



## GoRavens (Jan 8, 2010)

If you have access to a dealer... BMW oil seams to be the way to go! What is the point of spending more $$ for other oil. My stealer adtually charges $6.25 a bottle, not $6.29. If you can get an approved oil cheaper sure, however..... why pay more for an oil that is not approved.


----------



## ChocolateLab (Apr 1, 2005)

It's funny that these debates have raged on for years now on this topic... 

I've used Mobile 1 0-40 in my 328i for about the last 100,000 miles with no problems. I thought it was fine, and I guess it was.

Beyond the debating of what is officially approved or recommended and what isn't, what would be the real-world consequences of using, say, the jugs of Mobile 1 5w-30 in a BMW engine? Or the Castrol that someone was saying is close but not the real thing?

I understand not wanting to void the warranty, but for a BMW that is past the warranty stage, what problems would be caused by using one of these oils that is close but not officially approved? I'm not talking about bottles of 99 cent Quaker State, but one of these fine modern synthetic oils.

I mean, the million mile test Mobile 1 did _was_ on an old 325i and I think that was before the euro version was even out.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

ChocolateLab said:


> Beyond the debating of what is officially approved or recommended and what isn't, what would be the real-world consequences of using, say, the jugs of Mobile 1 5w-30 in a BMW engine? Or the Castrol that someone was saying is close but not the real thing?


Excellent point. Two comments:

1. We can discuss "official recommendations" with great precision and accuracy, since they are easily documented.

2. However once we get outside the official recommendations, 99.9% of the people here (me included) are ill prepared to discuss oil performance, lubrication technology, tribology (to use a few terms). Discussions on almost all car forums barely touch on the important issues. Usually it is "I got 200k on my old XYZ with ABC oil" or "I hear ABC oil is used in race motors- when I used it I felt more seat of the pants power"

If you go to BITOG (bobistheoilguy.com) you will find people with serial UOAs making rational judgments about how one oil is working for them. Indeed, I'd say the same 99.9% of the people here think all 5W30 weight oils are all the same viscosity!

You can probably run any old 5w30 and last longer than the half life of membership here... but if you ran UOAs you might find that your lead and copper were up, indicating that the thinner 5W30 is just a bit harder on your bearings....will that come home to roost in your lifetime? Who knows.


----------



## vsorlie (Jan 26, 2008)

1985mb said:


> You do realize that Amsoil has never been approved for BMW LL-x or Audi 502/505 but, in a cleverly concealed lie, states that its oils are "recommended for use" in BMW, Audi, Mercedes, etc?


As an AMSOIL Dealer for the last 12 years I'm admittedly biased, but I'm gonna have to call you out on your "...cleverly concealed lie..." statement about AMSOIL's 5W-40 European Car Formula synthetic oil.

There are laws in this country covering Truth in Advertising. Any company that says its product is satisfactory (recommended for use) for a given set of standards when it is actually not would rightfully be inviting a lawsuit. AMSOIL says this oil is "...recommended for European and North American gasoline or diesel vehicles requiring any of the following worldwide specifications:

API SM/CF
ACEA C3-04
ACEA A3/B3-04
ACEA A3/B4-04
ACEA C3
BMW LL-04
Mercedes Benz 229.31, 229.51
Porsche
Saab
Volvo
Volkswagen 502.00, 505.00, 505.01
Daimler Chrysler MS-10725

Your post suggests that you are also unaware of the Magnusson-Moss Act, which governs manufacturers' warranties here in the U.S. One aspect of this law says that if a manufacturer requires the use of a specific product (say, oil) in order to keep its warranty intact, then the manufacturer must provide it free-of-charge.

Currently "Bimmerless," but have owned five of them along with wife's 2007 Mercedes C230 Sport. Have run AMSOIL in all of them - and I have oil analysis reports that show excellent protection. The MB dealership that services the C230 has no issue whatsoever when I bring this oil to them to put in our car - and they even document it according to my request.

A case of 12 quarts of this oil costs $103.90 (not including shipping and sales tax). Same case is available for $76.95 by joining our Preferred Customer program ($20 per year), a great deal for multiple vehicle owners. This oil is also available in 5 liter containers. Cost to ship one case of oil is approximately $10.25 - UPS puts it on your doorstep.

AMSOIL had the first synthetic oil on the market in 1972. The company is the leader in this technology - and has the documentation to back it up.


----------



## vsorlie (Jan 26, 2008)

Crashj said:


> The GMC people reported massive failures of lifters recently. The problems may be due to the reduced/lack of zinc ( ZDDP ) in oils that meet the current spec: a Gold Starburst label and designation ILSAC GF-4 indicates these oils as of 2006. There are additives with zinc. There are oild with zinc. I use Friction Free 3000 additive which has copper and lead and may do the same thing for lifters and other scuffing parts. It will pass through most filters at the 2 micron level. You might do some research on ZDDP and come to your own conclusions.


AMSOIL has several oils with high concentration of ZDDP. PM me if you'd like to have a copy of our TSB on this issue emailed to you.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

vsorlie said:


> ...Your post suggests that you are also unaware of the Magnusson-Moss Act, which governs manufacturers' warranties here in the U.S. One aspect of this law says that if a manufacturer requires the use of a specific product (say, oil) in order to keep its warranty intact, then the manufacturer must provide it free-of-charge.....


Amsoil makes some great products, but I challenge your interpretation of M-M act. If this is true, then why wouldn't BMW be required to provide premium fuel for its customers? 

M-M act is to prohibit the product mfr from requiring the customer to use them (the mfr) as the sole source of a required support. The mfr can mandate that standards of the support be met, and these standards are rightfully the property of the mfr who develops them.

The fact that an oil company must pay to have their product tested and approved by an auto mfr in order to state that the product meets the auto mfr standard is not forcing the customer to acquire an approved oil from a sole source.

Amsoil has chosen to forego the auto mfr testing/approval/licensing process. This is a biz decision. I believe that Amsoil over-engineers their oil (not a bad thing IMO ) so they will always meet/beat the oil specs they claim. They also backup their product with a substantial warranty. If something goes wrong with an engine that is using the correct oil (by Amsoils "recommendation"), then Amsoil will be very motivated to correct the issue because of the word-of-mouth recommendation that they so very much rely on.


----------



## vsorlie (Jan 26, 2008)

d geek said:


> Amsoil makes some great products, but I challenge your interpretation of M-M act. If this is true, then why wouldn't BMW be required to provide premium fuel for its customers?
> 
> M-M act is to prohibit the product mfr from requiring the customer to use them (the mfr) as the sole source of a required support. The mfr can mandate that standards of the support be met, and these standards are rightfully the property of the mfr who develops them.
> 
> ...


You're missing the point. If BMW were to say that the only gasoline acceptable for use is Shell Premium in order to keep the warranty intact, they BMW would have to buy the gasoline. The key here under the M-M Act is a manufacturer's requiring a specific named product.

There's a lot to getting on a manufacturer's approved oil list, to be sure. My own opinion is that AMSOIL is not going to pursue getting BMW (MB, Porsche, etc.) formal approval because their oils are not readily available in Europe. API, ACEA and manufacturer's individual specifications are published standards.

AMSOIL does over-engineer their oils and does provide a solid warranty. I'm glad to see that you acknowledge that.

There are many acceptable synthetic oils in the market - consequently a myriad of opinions by auto enthusiasts like us. AMSOIL backs up its claims with excellent technical data - much more than other oil manufacturers. I'd also suggest that you try oil analysis, as that's the real proof in the pudding. (We sell those kits too - the testing is done by independent lab)


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

vsorlie said:


> As an AMSOIL Dealer for the last 12 years I'm admittedly biased, but I'm gonna have to call you out on your "...cleverly concealed lie..." statement about AMSOIL's 5W-40 European Car Formula synthetic oil.
> 
> There are laws in this country covering Truth in Advertising. Any company that says its product is satisfactory (recommended for use) for a given set of standards when it is actually not would rightfully be inviting a lawsuit. AMSOIL says this oil is "...recommended for European and North American gasoline or diesel vehicles requiring any of the following worldwide specifications:
> 
> ...


Here's the bottom line: Neither VW/Audi nor BMW include Amsoil in their list of approved oils (and neither is such a list a violation of the MM Act, afaik). Hence it is a cleverly concealed lie to say "recommended for Audi and BMW..."

They don't say who recommends it (themselves, pretty much) but imply the manufacturers do. This is deceptive and, IMO, unethical.

They could instead say "We recommend..." but clearly choose to use the ambiguous passive verb to get away with their deceptive intent.



> Currently "Bimmerless," but have owned five of them along with wife's 2007 Mercedes C230 Sport. Have run AMSOIL in all of them - and I have oil analysis reports that show excellent protection. The MB dealership that services the C230 has no issue whatsoever when I bring this oil to them to put in our car - and they even document it according to my request.
> 
> A case of 12 quarts of this oil costs $103.90 (not including shipping and sales tax). Same case is available for $76.95 by joining our Preferred Customer program ($20 per year), a great deal for multiple vehicle owners. This oil is also available in 5 liter containers. Cost to ship one case of oil is approximately $10.25 - UPS puts it on your doorstep.
> 
> AMSOIL had the first synthetic oil on the market in 1972. The company is the leader in this technology - and has the documentation to back it up.


This is completely irrelevant. Amsoil may or may not be the best oil known to man, but as long as their advertising is deceptive, I will refuse to buy their products.


----------



## DHC8 (Feb 22, 2007)

: popcorn:


----------



## stlbmw (Dec 2, 2008)

d geek said:


> are you sure about that? i thought that the only off-the-shelf Castrol product that meets LL01 is the 0W30.


I have 2 BMW master mechanics in my poker group. Both agree Castrol Full synthetic
5W-30 meets and /or exceeds manufacturers recommendations for my 745Li.
And thats what is being used in 75% of Bimmers out there. Everything else is hype

If you have the opportunity to sneak around back at the BMW dealer while you're in for an oil change, I think you'd be shocked what they are using.
Ladies and geltlemen, we are overthinking this issue. 
If spending the extra money makes you feel better, than go ahead. 
If you like the BMW bottle their oil comes in then buy one and keep it on the shelf
in your shop to look at. BTW, the 1 quart BMW oil container has...guess what...castrol full synthetic inside. A German bridie told me this.

stlbmw


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

stlbmw said:


> ... BTW, the 1 quart BMW oil container has...guess what...castrol full synthetic inside. A German bridie told me this.
> 
> stlbmw


no one disputes this. But there are various Castrol 5W30 products out there. You can't just assume that Castrol 5W30 is correct for your car. It needs to meet the BMW specs.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

vsorlie said:


> ...The key here under the M-M Act is a manufacturer's requiring a specific named product...


The owner's manual for a 335d indicates that the oil have BMW LL-xx, *not* a specific product (as in made by Castrol, Mobil etc).


----------



## stlbmw (Dec 2, 2008)

d geek said:


> no one disputes this. But there are various Castrol 5W30 products out there. You can't just assume that Castrol 5W30 is correct for your car. It needs to meet the BMW specs.


Castol fully synthetic 5W30 is approves by United Stated BMW chapter.
I've run my 745Li with this oil for over 100,000mi with no oil related failures.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

why not Castrol Edge 5W30? it is fully synthetic and you can buy it at your superwalmart 24-7. :dunno:



stlbmw said:


> Castol fully synthetic 5W30 is approves by United Stated BMW chapter.
> I've run my 745Li with this oil for over 100,000mi with no oil related failures.


interesting. if you go to castrol's site and punch in your car, here is what is shown:


> Engine Oil-
> SEO 5W-30 - Thank you for inquiring about what oil is best for your vehicle. Based on the information you provided, your vehicle requires a special engine oil that can only be purchased at your local dealer. Please visit your local dealer to ensure that your vehicle is serviced properly.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

vsorlie said:


> Your post suggests that you are also unaware of the Magnusson-Moss Act, which governs manufacturers' warranties here in the U.S. One aspect of this law says that if a manufacturer requires the use of a specific product (say, oil) in order to keep its warranty intact, then the manufacturer must provide it free-of-charge.


My main beef with that "act" is by the time you've lawyered-up and taken the manufacturer into a courtroom, you've already spent close to what your car is worth. Manufacturer's know this...


----------



## vsorlie (Jan 26, 2008)

1985mb said:


> Here's the bottom line: Neither VW/Audi nor BMW include Amsoil in their list of approved oils (and neither is such a list a violation of the MM Act, afaik). Hence it is a cleverly concealed lie to say "recommended for Audi and BMW..."
> 
> They don't say who recommends it (themselves, pretty much) but imply the manufacturers do. This is deceptive and, IMO, unethical.
> 
> ...


Sorry you feel this way. Guess we'll have to agree to disagree. Good luck with whatever products and methods you choose.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Advance Auto has Castrol Syntec 5W/30 on sale for $26.99 for 5 quarts and you get a free Bosch filter. This is good for me because the Bosch filter is the best one you can buy over the counter for my truck. They also carry the BMW Mann filter for $18.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

BmW745On19's said:


> Advance Auto has Castrol Syntec 5W/30 on sale for $26.99 for 5 quarts and you get a free Bosch filter. This is good for me because the Bosch filter is the best one you can buy over the counter for my truck. They also carry the BMW Mann filter for $18.


here is exactly the problem i was trying to point out yesterday:
that particular Castrol 5W30 product does NOT have meet any BMW specs


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

d geek said:


> here is exactly the problem i was trying to point out yesterday:
> that particular Castrol 5W30 product does NOT have meet any BMW specs


I've read the thread fully and am aware of your reasoning. I just pointed out that its on sale.

They have the same deal with Castrol Edge 5W/30 w/ Bosch filter for $29.99

They had the same deal with Mobil 1 last week and I should have stocked up...

Here's what I did on Sunday. I get under my car ready to change the oil, some goon from the DEALER has stripped out the hex nut on the filter housing, no biggie, right? Well I try to undo the oil drain plug and that is tigher than a mofo, like some idiot used an impact wrench on it. This car has had nothing but DEALER oil changes and the DEALER has screwed up my car. I'm very upset about this.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

d geek said:


> here is exactly the problem i was trying to point out yesterday:
> that particular Castrol 5W30 product does NOT have meet any BMW specs


Most importantly, castrol syntec 5w30 is about 10% thinner than the BMW 5w30 oil.

As I've stated, the LL spec is stupid and useless if you are changing your oil based on appropriate intervals. (ie twice the 'bmw recommended' frequency)


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

ard said:


> Most importantly, castrol syntec 5w30 is about 10% thinner than the BMW 5w30 oil.
> 
> As I've stated, the LL spec is stupid and useless if you are changing your oil based on appropriate intervals. (ie twice the 'bmw recommended' frequency)


technically speaking, what makes the oil spec designed by the folks who designed the engine "stupid and useless"? (type slow for me, please ).

what specifications do you believe are appropriate when using the 2x oil change frequency?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

d geek said:


> technically speaking, what makes the oil spec designed by the folks who designed the engine "stupid and useless"? (type slow for me, please ).
> 
> what specifications do you believe are appropriate when using the 2x oil change frequency?


The sole "BMW Spec" that I am aware of is the "LL series".

These are only specs that define the oil life (LL=LongLife). So you are only concerned with reduction in viscosity due to fuel and mechanical shear, and long term stability of the additive packages.

The reason you cannot find high viscosity oils that meet the LL spec is that a higher starting viscosity oil will loose viscosity 'faster' or sooner, than an oil with a low starting viscosity. The higher viscosity may be perfectly suited for a particular application (very high ambient temps, track use, etc) but it doesn't meet this sill LL spec....

Again, if the LL spec was a complete spec that addressed change interval, ACEA A3/B3 listing (for example), viscosity ranges, stabilizer life, etc,etc, then all would be good. But people thinks "As long as it says BMW LL-xx it is good for my BMW", and that is factually untrue.

I believe I said that the LL spec was 'stupid and useless" WHEN USING a 2x CHANGE INTERVAL. If you are changing oil at 2x the frequency, then you simply do not need an oil that is Long Life rated. In this case (ie not a long change interval) you are concerned with at ACEA ratings, which are indicators of the viscosity ranges. ANY high quality synthetic will have adequate stabilizers for a 7500 mile interval. IMHO

Finally you will note that I will NOT recommend an oil. I've been around 'oil threads' enough to understand that it isn't possible for civilians to have a question about 'what is the best oil'.... we do not understand the chemistry, we do not collect Used Oil Analyses (UOAs), and we don't have enough samples to make conclusions. All one can do is understand what specs matter, and choose appropriately for their motor.

Oh, I only use BMWs recommended oils for cars in warranty. That's obvious....

A

PS The comment about the "people who designed the oil" and "people who designed the car" is interesting.... I believe that the design criteria may include aspects that do not fully reflect what an enthusiast might find important. Indeed, the 'green' aspect of maintenance (ie using less oil, lasting longer between changes, lower viscosity for better gas mileage). In addition, an enthusiast my find "200,000 mile life time" to be important, while BMW may have an internal criteria that states that their responsibility is only to their 'initial purchaser' with an average ownership of only, say 50k miles...who knows. I don't think that the LL spec is DESIGNED only to do the very best job to protect the engine in all conditions for the very best engine life. I think it is designed to reduce maintenance requirements with resulting tradeoffs.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

ard-
thanks for the in-depth reply. if i understand you correctly, you contend that any synthetic oil will do, but in the other post you stated that the Castrol Syntec 5W30 was too thin. so in that case it isn't enough that it is a high quality synthetic. Would Castrol Syntec 0W30 or 5W40 be appropriate?



ard said:


> ...All one can do is understand what specs matter, and choose appropriately for their motor...


which oil requirements (ACEA, API, etc) should the BMW owner look for when purchasing high quality synthetics oil?

good points about the designers' intentions for the expected life of the engine. gives me food for thought...


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

1. I said that any good quality synthetic will have the stabilizers to meet a 7500 mile interval. I quote: " ANY high quality synthetic will have adequate stabilizers for a 7500 mile interval. IMHO"

2. Castrol Syntec 5w30 is 10% lower viscosity than the BMW High Performance (castrol) 5W30. Personally, since I live in CA and it is hot in the summer and barely freezing inthe winter, this would be a bad choice for me. Someone in Manitoba might do well with it.

3. I run TWS 10W60 in the M5; Mobil 1 5W50 in the Pcar (yes, that is 5, not 15!! a rare oil). I use BMW 'diesel' oil in the x5 as it is under warranty. I'd consider the M1 5w50 for the m5, or maybe a 5w40.

4. I don't know enough about oils to make and support specific recommendations. I know that, for example, BMW recommends ACEA A3 for the S62 motor. Most oils meeting this spec are '5W40'...the only two '5W30' oils meeting this spec are the BMW oil and the "green german castrol 5w30' oil. I am not familiar enough with other BMW motors and their requirements.


A


----------



## jnorth79 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Mobile One 0W-40 for cheap*

I've been running the Mobil 1 on my 745i and have no complaints. Just stocked up at Advance Auto Parts. $34 including tax for 7 1 quart bottles. Have to buy online and do in store pickup. Use coupon code ES123 to get $20 off $50. Coupon code expires June 14th. Made purchases at 3 different stores and made 2 purchases at each store. 1 for me and 1 for the wife. Printed out the online receipt went to store signed and left. Pretty painless.


----------



## cybergrindin (Aug 24, 2011)

I just came from the San Diego BMW dealership for my brake booster recall on my 03' 745 Li. He tried to sell me an oil change and I told him I would do it myself. My service advisor specifically told me that the only oil they use is Fully synthetic Castrol 5w-30. & this was about 2 hours ago... so castrol it is for me.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Be sure to get the European formula. That's basically what BMW Synthetic oil is. Castrol makes BMW' s oil for them. But they make a certain formulation just for BMW.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Bimmer


----------



## cybergrindin (Aug 24, 2011)

tturedraider said:


> Be sure to get the European formula. That's basically what BMW Synthetic oil is. Castrol makes BMW' s oil for them. But they make a certain formulation just for BMW.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Bimmer


Where can I purchase? Do they have it at walmart? The european version..


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

I buy BMW oil at the dealership. It's no more expensive than what Wally World has and you _could_ get a BMW CCA discount.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

cybergrindin said:


> Where can I purchase? Do they have it at walmart? The european version..


No.


----------

